# Help with giardia clean-up



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Our 14 wk old chiahua was just diagnosed with giardia on fri. I need to know how to clean/disinfect the yard because i will be having a litter of 8wk old rott puppies by next wknd that i will be babysitting. everything ive read about this says the giardia cysts can live wks/months esp in cold dry weather which we are having. will just cleaning up the poop and maybe pouring bleach water out there everyday help the yard til then??? what do i do? by the way, the pup that was diagnosed with giardia is not at my house anymore,i was puppysitting her so she is now at home so there isnt anymore "re-infesting" my yard. she was at my house last wknd(sta and sun) and then again yeaterday and fri,the day she was diagnosed BUT i had another pup all wk that had been around her on those days...
i just want the house/yard clean by next wknd for new pups...
she might poss also have coccidia,stool sample at that time was negative but dr suspects it..
is there a cleaning solution at petstore maybe for the yard???
HELP thank you


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's really no way to get rid of Giardia in the environment. I would make a secure area out in a front yard if you have one instead of using your back yard, to be safe. Lots of puppies get Giardia and coccidia...no real way around it. 

If I were you I would see if you can find someone else to watch the puppies that has a clean environment.


----------

